# "By the Power of Snow Foam"



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

(apologies for the 80s cartoon reference)

Before:










During:



















....and just a pressure washer rinse:










Love the stuff; so happy not having to physically wash all that grit / crap off!


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

That's a good way of avoiding inflicting swirls marks.


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

what snow foam would you recommend, and 100% agree cringe when i see people just wash their car without a prewash!! 
What i hate more is people who use hand car washes or even WORSE those hand car washers (hand gritters) at supermarkets or local car parks with that small tub of dirty water and a black flannel, "car wash Sir" - not thanks like the paintwork to much!!


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

LOWBOYTT said:


> what snow foam would you recommend, and 100% agree cringe when i see people just wash their car without a prewash!!


Currently using ValetPro (from Amazon, but available elsewhere) - just found it gives thickest, clingiest foam.


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

awesome will give it a try


----------



## Littlerob5 (Jan 5, 2017)

Jonny_C said:


> (apologies for the 80s cartoon reference)
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Looks ace. What Snowfoam did you use?


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Cheers!

ValetPro (I get it from Amazon), with the Detailers United lance on a Karcher K4.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jonny_C said:


> (apologies for the 80s cartoon reference)
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Just done my Tango roadster today - it was as bad as yours  I use Valet Pro Citrus Pre-wash before the snow foam, I find it makes the initial clean far more effective. In fact on the last 2 washes I only used the Pre-wash and snow foam and it came up nice and clean. A good couple of coats of Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid in autumn helps.  Its still beading and sheeting.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Jonny_C said:
> 
> 
> > (apologies for the 80s cartoon reference)
> ...


Ooh, good tip, I'll try and get some of that as well then - anything to prevent touching the paintwork when it's that filthy.

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

